# my e/s



## allie02044 (May 9, 2005)




----------



## allie02044 (May 9, 2005)

my lippies


----------



## Chelsea (May 9, 2005)

is that lise watier e/s i see?


----------



## allie02044 (May 9, 2005)

mmm... nope, all MAC.  do you see a "w" in there somewhere? my girlicious e/s has a horrid scar from a depotting accident.  maybe thats it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## pleasurekitten (May 11, 2005)

lovely! i love the pallets so much more than the pots. i love looking at all my eyeshadows in one place and it saves so much room! what color scheme/techinique/pattern do you use when you put your eyeshadows in the pallet?


----------



## allie02044 (May 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pleasurekitten* 
_lovely! i love the pallets so much more than the pots. i love looking at all my eyeshadows in one place and it saves so much room! what color scheme/techinique/pattern do you use when you put your eyeshadows in the pallet?_

 
lol,  i dont!!   I just put them in as i depotted them.  i kind of have my pinks together, and my neutrals together, but thats about it.  some of them are kinda glued in, (from the residue), and im getting used to where they are, so i dont think i'm gonna move em.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Krystle (May 11, 2005)

WOW!!  I love how you have them organized!  So colorful.  Do you keep them by what you wear together?

Also, what else do you have in the palette with chrome yellow?


----------



## allie02044 (May 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krystle* 
_WOW!!  I love how you have them organized!  So colorful.  Do you keep them by what you wear together?

Also, what else do you have in the palette with chrome yellow?_

 
i put a pink quad together, i wear them together sometimes. i hardly ever wear the same thing twice, so no- i guess i dont keep them by what i wear together.  white frost, de menthe and blu-noir are in the palete with chrome yellow


----------

